# Westgate Brewers September Brew Demo



## fcmcg (26/8/10)

Westgate Home brewers present...

Are you new to brewing and would like to learn how?​Perhaps you already make your own and would like to see how
others brew?​
When ? How ?? Who ??
10:00 AM
Sunday 19th September 2010
Westgate Homebrewers​
Come along to our brew day and have a chat to our enthusiastic amateur
brewers, try a beer or two, grab yourself a free sausage, watch the free
all grain and kit demonstration and see how easy it is to make
quality beer at home!​
Where ??
Footscray Naval Association Hall
Graham Rd
West Footscray, Vic
Any Questions ? PM Ferg or ring him on 0419345160​


----------



## brendo (26/8/10)

Good luck with the day Ferg - should be a cracker mate!!


----------



## DU99 (26/8/10)

sounds interesting


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/8/10)

I think I might come down Gus, bring a bit heidelberg west to the westgate!


----------



## fcmcg (12/9/10)

Just a reminder pepole...
Next Sunday...
The biggest brew day in the west...
Wesgate's Big beer Brew Demo !


----------



## fcmcg (14/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Just a reminder pepole...
> Next Sunday...
> The biggest brew day in the west...
> Wesgate's Big beer Brew Demo !


So how many are coming and how many free snags do you think you will eat !?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## pk.sax (14/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> So how many are coming and how many free snags do you think you will eat !?
> Cheers
> Ferg


I'll confirm me n the fatboy, fatboy eats more


----------



## Golani51 (14/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> I'll confirm me n the fatboy, fatboy eats more



Hey FOOL:

With you being a vegie and me eating kosher, I don't think we'll be a threat to the sausages.

R


----------



## aaronpetersen (16/9/10)

What time is it likely to finish? I'm keen to come along but SWMBO tells me that I've got to attend a 3 year olds birthday party in the morning (lucky me) but I might be able to make it in the arvo.


----------



## geoffd (16/9/10)

AaronP said:


> What time is it likely to finish? I'm keen to come along but SWMBO tells me that I've got to attend a 3 year olds birthday party in the morning (lucky me) but I might be able to make it in the arvo.



Lightly to finish around 3:30 - 4pm, but you can arrive & leave whenever you like.


----------



## aaronpetersen (16/9/10)

Great, hopefully the 3 year olds will get tired around lunchtime and I'll be able to make it to the brew day for a few hours. Save me some snags!


----------



## geoffd (16/9/10)

AaronP said:


> Great, hopefully the 3 year olds will get tired around lunchtime and I'll be able to make it to the brew day for a few hours. Save me some snags!



I should add, children are welcome at the club. there is an enclosed lawn area for them to play in. Not that it applies to you on this occasion with the b'day party to contend with. We have a bbq at the club so bring along any food you like, I'd say the snags might be scarce by the afternoon.


----------



## fcmcg (16/9/10)

AaronP said:


> What time is it likely to finish? I'm keen to come along but SWMBO tells me that I've got to attend a 3 year olds birthday party in the morning (lucky me) but I might be able to make it in the arvo.


We're hoping to have it all wrapped up about 3.30 / 4 pm....all the brewing should be done by then...


----------



## fcmcg (16/9/10)

Father Jack said:


> I should add, children are welcome at the club. there is an enclosed lawn area for them to play in. Not that it applies to you on this occasion with the b'day party to contend with. We have a bbq at the club so bring along any food you like, I'd say the snags might be scarce by the afternoon.


We should have a few snags....
Our president is an ex butcher...he has meat contacts !!
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (18/9/10)

Okay Punters...
Just a reminder of Tomorrow....

Are you new to brewing and would like to learn how?


Perhaps you already make your own and would like to see how others brew?


When ? How ?? Who ??
10:00 AM
Sunday 19th September 2010
Westgate Homebrewers​

Come along to our brew day and have a chat to our enthusiastic amateur
brewers, try a beer or two, grab yourself a free sausage, watch the free
all grain and kit demonstration and see how easy it is to make
quality beer at home!
Where ??
Footscray Naval Association Hall
Graham Rd
West Footscray, Vic
Any Questions ? PM Ferg or ring him on 0419345160 ​


----------



## DU99 (19/9/10)

thanks guys for an interesting day..


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (19/9/10)

Cheers westgate brewers, I'm now and member with some of the most interesting brewers around :beer: Great day hats off!


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/10)

I am now retiring my liver forever.
Really fantastic brew day. Hope to see you guys again and again


----------



## fcmcg (19/9/10)

Thanks to all for coming along.....
We hoped you learned something.....
Tasted some really good beers......
Enjoyed a free snag in bread........
It was a pleasure to meet you guys !
Cheers
Ferg
Now...
Next Westgate Thing...
The Westgate Gear Swap....November 2010...Details to come !


----------



## Golani51 (20/9/10)

Learned so much today. Thanks Black Betty.

Look forward to the next meet.

R


----------



## aaronpetersen (20/9/10)

Thanks Westgate brewers for a great day. Had some nice beers, met some interesting people, got some feedback on my own beer, and won a meat raffle! :icon_cheers: 
Next time I'll bring my subscription fee and sign up.


----------

